# REIGN Staffel 4



## schmodel (2. Januar 2022)

Kennt jemand die Serie?
Spielt im 1600 jahrhundert in Frankreich wo in der Serie  die Schottin Mary Stuart zur Königin gekrönt wird
Es gibt insgesamt 4 Staffeln aber ich  krieg bei Amazon Prime  nur drei davon zu kaufen.
Da bin ich nun durch.
Jetzt zu meinem Problem die vierte finde ich nirgends weder zum  streamen oder neu /gebraucht zu kaufen.
Netflix hatte die wohl mal aber hat sie wieder rausgenommen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Januar 2022)

Wenn du 81 Euro übrig hast gibt es die sogar bei Amazon. https://www.amazon.de/Reign-Season-...0?keywords=Reign&qid=1641119974&s=dvd&sr=1-20


----------



## schmodel (2. Januar 2022)

leider nur auf englisch


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2022)

schmodel schrieb:


> leider nur auf englisch


Meinst du diese Serie hier?
https://www.amazon.de/Reign-komplet...t=&hvlocphy=9043700&hvtargid=pla-564816422111


----------



## schmodel (2. Januar 2022)

nee ist ja nur die erste.
wie geschrieben habe ich ja die ersten 3 staffeln,vierte fehlt


----------

